# SwissVax LLP Administration



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

For those interested in business and detailing, the info on Swissvax LLP available on the publicly available companies house website is interesting.

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/OC316595/filing-history


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

So it's uk then my thread deleted for some reason


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

chrisc said:


> So it's uk then my thread deleted for some reason


Probably as people may be sensitive, however I can see no reason for posting items of *fact* which are *publicly available* on government websites.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

The information on the companies house website is indeed interesting as it shows Swissvax LLP is in liquidation (https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/OC316595).

It would appear that Swissvax International has taken back control of the UK business. The current website lists the contact address as being in Essex (https://www.swissvax.co.uk/contact-us.html) which broadly ties in with the address for Swissvax London Limited.

Can anyone shed any further light on the subject? Anyone from Swissvax out there?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually it was deleted for being in what was deemed the wrong section of the forum.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I would express caution here. Just because a company is in administration (and it takes a while to get on the companies house website so its been a while) doesn't mean everyone should run around arms flailing.

As others have said, it could well be just a restructure and closing of subsidiaries to make a more stream lined approach


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Andy1972 said:


> I would express caution here. Just because a company is in administration (and it takes a while to get on the companies house website so its been a while) doesn't mean everyone should run around arms flailing.
> 
> As others have said, it could well be just a restructure and closing of subsidiaries to make a more stream lined approach


Sorry, my mistake. The company is not in administration, it is in liquidation.

If you read the filings, it went belly up and could not repay it's debts. Unsecured creditors got zilch.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought swissvax got bought out by reep group. I remember going there years ago and he had all the swissvax stuff in 2 rooms but he was also selling a lot of Porsche cars at the same place


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> If you read the filings, it went belly up and could not repay it's debts. Unsecured creditors got zilch.


Biggest creditor seems to be Swissvax AG... which could be owed for stock?

and there is hardly any stock listed..... so it's either been sold and the money has vanished (not much customer debt to collect either), or the stock will have found its way back to them.. 

No stock, No money, vastly reduced assets, money owed to the banks and landlords...has the makings of a good novel! :lol::lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Biggest creditor seems to be Swissvax AG... which could be owed for stock?
> 
> and there is hardly any stock listed..... so it's either been sold and the money has vanished (not much customer debt to collect either), or the stock will have found its way back to them..
> 
> No stock, No money, vastly reduced assets, money owed to the banks and landlords...has the makings of a good novel! :lol::lol:


Stock will not have been returned to Swissvax AG, if it had then they would not be a creditor.

Stock advanced to Swissvax LLP on credit terms from the manufacturer.

Swissvax LLP sells stock. Hence stock no longer under the control of Swissvax LLP.

Revenue from sale of stock used for paying day to day running costs of the business.

Business goes bust.

For avoidance of doubt, Swissvax LLP as a business is totally separate and unrelated to Swissvax AG. It is a UK reseller.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Stock will not have been returned to Swissvax AG, if it had then they would not be a creditor.
> 
> Stock advanced to Swissvax LLP on credit terms from the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that lesson in accounts, didn't realise that how business worked... :lol::lol::lol:

I've lost count of the amount of times stock goes back to the manufacturer and they are still listed as a creditor...

I come across it far too often..easy to get "mixed up" or "forgotten about" apparently... :lol:

Although I'm sure that's not the case in this example... :tumbleweed:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Play nicely and agree to disagree, lets try and keep 2019 harmonious.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Thanks for that lesson in accounts, didn't realise that how business worked... :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I've lost count of the amount of times stock goes back to the manufacturer and they are still listed as a creditor...
> 
> ...


Welcome, always a pleasure to educate the un-initiated :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Welcome, always a pleasure to educate the un-initiated :thumb:


:spam:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

There was a shed load of Swisswax products, kit bags and equipment for sale in bulk at an auction house in Harrogate November ish..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> Actually it was deleted for being in what was deemed the wrong section of the forum.


Ok can't you just shift it then?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

chrisc said:


> Ok can't you just shift it then?


Mods are fed up with having to move so many threads for people who are just posting in the wrong threads where there is clearly a dedicated thread.

There is a sticky thread which appears regularly on here warning of this so I tend to agree with the mods on this one about deleting threads as they've given plenty warning :thumb:


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Mods are fed up with having to move so many threads for people who are just posting in the wrong threads where there is clearly a dedicated thread.
> 
> There is a sticky thread which appears regularly on here warning of this so I tend to agree with the mods on this one about deleting threads as they've given plenty warning :thumb:


Its a bit like tidying up after teenagers lmao


----------

